# ezjail vs. building jails



## gpatrick (Feb 2, 2010)

Is there a good reason to build jails or is it just simpler to use ezjail?


----------



## rhyous (Feb 2, 2010)

I didn't know ezjail existed. I looked it up real quick.  It seems to me that ezjail isn't just building the jail for you, it is doing more.  See a list here:
http://erdgeist.org/arts/software/ezjail/#Overview

If you are fine with how it builds the jail for you, and you like how it provides these extra features, use it.

If you are only going to have one jail, and you want to customize the management yourself, then you might not want ezjail and you might want to make the jail yourself.

Thanks for the post on ezjail, since it is the first time I have come across it, you have given me something to learn.


----------



## lifanov (Feb 2, 2010)

I would like to offer an alternative.
I just wrote it up a moment ago.
http://lifanov.com/doc/unionfsJail.html
It's easy to manage and offers a lot more flexibility than ezjail (ezjail doesn't allow the use of multiple ip addresses or vnets without much pain).


----------



## Artefact2 (Feb 2, 2010)

lifanov said:
			
		

> I would like to offer an alternative.
> I just wrote it up a moment ago.
> http://lifanov.com/doc/unionfsJail.html
> It's easy to manage and offers a lot more flexibility than ezjail (ezjail doesn't allow the use of multiple ip addresses or vnets without much pain).



That really seems cool.

Too bad I can't use it... Doesn't seem to work with ZFS.


----------



## lifanov (Feb 2, 2010)

I updated the page.
There is a new page at http://lifanov.com/doc/unionfsJailZFS.html


----------



## solskogen (Feb 7, 2010)

Cool, lifanov. But the last thing I heard about unionfs is that is it really slow


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 7, 2010)

Although ezjails might provide a bit of convenience, sometimes custom scripts are preferred because they're much more flexible. Downside is that you have to write a lot of code yourself.

Try out ezjails and see if it fits your needs. If it doesn't, there's always time to write some custom scripts.


----------

